# Another Aussie joke



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2013)

Also PC, and posted for Fern
Once upon a time in the Kingdom of Heaven, God went missing for Six days. Eventually, Michael the Archangel found him, resting on the seventh      day. He inquired of God, "Where have you been?"

God sighed a deep sigh of satisfaction and proudly pointed downwards through the clouds, "Look Michael, look what I've made." Archangel Michael      looked puzzled and said, "What is it?"

"It's a planet, replied God, "and I've put LIFE on it. I'm going to call it Earth and it's going to be a great place of balance".

"Balance?" inquired Michael, still confused.

God explained, pointing to different parts of Earth. 

"For example, Northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth while Southern      Europe is going to be poor; the Middle East over there will be a hot spot." 

"Over there I've placed a continent of white people and over there is      a continent of black people" God continued, pointing to different countries. "And over there, I call this place America.  North America will be      rich and powerful and cold, while South America will be poor, and hot and friendly. And the little spot in the middle is Central America which is      a Hot spot. Can you see the balance?"

"Yes" said the Archangel, impressed by Gods work, then he pointed to a     smallish land mass and asked, "What's that one?"

"Ah" said God. "That's New Zealand, the most glorious place on Earth. There are beautiful mountains, rainforests, rivers, streams and an      exquisite coast line. The people are good looking, intelligent and humorous and they're going to be found traveling the world. They'll be      extremely sociable, hard-working and high-achieving, and they will be known throughout the world as diplomats and carriers of peace. I'm also      going to give them super- human, undefeatable, strong in character citizens who will be admired and feared by all who come across them".

Michael gasped in wonder and admiration but then exclaimed, "You said there will be BALANCE!"

God replied wisely. "Wait until you see the buggers I'm putting next to them"​


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

OMG I laughed at that Warri...  is that good or bad??  I'm all confused and discombobulated now. 
 Counselling over here please! Stat!
:lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 18, 2013)

You're discombobulated?  

What does this mean?  


> _God replied wisely. "Wait until you see the buggers I'm putting next to them."_



Warrigal, what do you have against Tasmania, Victoria and NSW?


----------



## Fern (Nov 18, 2013)

Warrigal,  the motto is, don't fall out with your neighbours, ya might need them sometime. :adjoint:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, we've just lost the Indonesians as besties.
They're the local 'hot spot' right now.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 18, 2013)

Fern said:


> Warrigal,  the motto is, don't fall out with your neighbours, ya might need them sometime. :adjoint:




Hmmmm, that is debatable!
Who needs whom more? Are we loosing them, or are they loosing us? 
there will be a lot of dust, and then; kisses, and hugs...on "diplomatic levels"!!


----------



## Fern (Nov 19, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> Hmmmm, that is debatable!
> Who needs whom more? Are we loosing them, or are they loosing us?
> there will be a lot of dust, and then; kisses, and hugs...on "diplomatic levels"!!


----------

